# bisquick replacement



## chevy974 (Jan 6, 2002)

I am looking to make my own baking mix to keep on hand for muffins etc. Something I can make from scratch and leave in the cupboard and use like you use bisquick if any of you have a receipe for this kind of think let me know please.

thanks
amy


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Bisquick subsitute:

9 Cups flour
1/4 Cup baking Powder
1 Tablespoon salt
2 Cups shortening
Mix all igredients well, cut in shortening untill it looks like cornmeal. Store
in an air tight container at room temp.


----------



## summerlilies (Feb 6, 2006)

Is there a substitute for shortening?
Thanks!


----------



## katja (Apr 13, 2004)

Why bother with the baking mix? It isn't any harder to just use a normal recipe. Any shortening that is made from a real food probably won't be able to sit in the cupboard for any period of time w/out going bad. What would you even use Bisquick for? Pancakes and biscuits are super easy to make from scratch.


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

What about the Spectrum shortening? I recently bought some for a pie crust although I haven't gotten around to making it yet...

From their website:

http://www.spectrumorganics.com/index.php?id=87

Quote:

Made with organic palm oil, Spectrum Organic Shortening is a healthy, trans-fat free alternative to traditional shortening for flaky crusts and crispy fries.


----------

